# can't come up with an AKC name



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi. Anybody have a creative and unique AKC name for my Oscar? I am having trouble thinking up one. Lexxus' is the kennel name and so far I only got Lexxus' Golden Oscar and Lexxus' Oscar Wild. I'm stuck. Thanks in advance! 

btw, it can be up to 36 characters.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Golden Oscar drives a Lexxus 
Lexxus wizard of Oscar

I'm not a very creative person so I'm probably not much help.


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Golden Oscar drives a Lexxus


Haha I was thinking about that but Lexxus' had to come first.

Lexxus' Wizard of os-CAR :no:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Lexxus' The Oscar Goes To
" Academy Performance
" Night At The Oscars


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lexxus Extreme Performance

Lexxus High Performance

Lexxus Golden Moments

Lexxus Academy Nod


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

Ash said:


> Lexxus' Night At The Oscars


I like that one 

come to think of it...I like Lexxus' The Oscar Goes To Gary (me) too


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

h2o_polo_boi said:


> I like that one
> 
> come to think of it...I like Lexxus' The Oscar Goes To Gary (me) too



Lexxus Gary's Golden Oscar


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Lexxus Gary's Golden Oscar


hmm it gets tricky with the double possessives. Lexxus' Oscar goes to Gary? lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

h2o_polo_boi said:


> hmm it gets tricky with the double possessives. Lexxus' Oscar goes to Gary? lol


Does the breeder *require* the posessive on Lexxus? Some will specifically state that you are or are not to use the posessive form of the kennel name. If they haven't said, I think you can go either way, so long as you use and start with the kennel name of Lexxus.


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Does the breeder *require* the posessive on Lexxus? Some will specifically state that you are or are not to use the posessive form of the kennel name. If they haven't said, I think you can go either way, so long as you use and start with the kennel name of Lexxus.


she already filled out the form with Lexxus' in the squares


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well there is more than one "Oscar"

Oscar the Gouch

Lexxus' Grouchy One
Lexxus' Fond of All Things Trashy

Oscar Madison from The Odd Couple

Lexxus' King of Messy 
Lexxus' Thorn of Felix 

I am sure others will have better ideas


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Lexxus Gold Sedan

Lexxus Oscar Moment


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lexxus' Best Leading Man


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

h2o_polo_boi said:


> she already filled out the form with Lexxus' in the squares


Then it would be, Lexxus' Oscar is Golden. You can still add Gary. Lexxus's Oscar is Gary's Golden!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I vote for Lexxus' Gary Gets the Oscar!


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I vote for Lexxus' Gary Gets the Oscar!


that's what i ended up choosing  thanks!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I went through this with my pup a few weeks ago. I finally decided to go with the mother's name, which is Ruby Lyn, and my pup's name is Tucker. I ended up going with "Ruby Lyn's Can't Tucker Me Out." It fits him quite well!


----------

